# maiden mare, unknown due date



## Dianne Lyn (Mar 29, 2015)

Pasture bred last year along with two others. I believe I only seen her in heat once which would have been April but we were also very busy around that time and I could have missed her may or June heat. The stallion never bothered anyone after june.

Here are some pictures, one from last summer the rest taken today, she moved alot. Lol

Anyone want to take a guess? I am guessing 3 to 4 weeks.

Thanks,

Dianne


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Dianne ,

Welcome to the forum. She is a lovely mare & will be great to watch her as she progresses towards the big event.

Looks as though she is developing her udder. As you have asked for a guess, mine will be 4-6 weeks but ill be interested to hear what some of the more experienced think.

Thanks for joining us here at the nutty nursery


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2015)

She's a very pretty girl! She's growing an udder, and I usually calculate 3-4 weeks to fill (although it can be 4-6 weeks). Baby not lined up yet, and no visible elongation, so I'd guess several weeks to go yet. but I won't venture a 'full guess' until I can see some pictures in a few days so I have something to compare these to, and see how quickly she's moving forward.

Very pretty, and welcome to our 'Nutty Nursery' ! Ask any questions you have, we're here to jeep get this little one safely on the ground! We have several good threads pinned at the top of the forum, so we hope you'll read through them.

Can't wait to see more of her!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 29, 2015)

pretty, pretty mare! Do you pics of your boy?


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone. How often should I post pictures?


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Mar 29, 2015)

The mare is 35.5 and the stallion is 32. So hoping baby is small enough to not cause problems. Lol

Here is the best picture of the stallion I have. He either is not hanging out with everyone or he's I your face. Lol. She is silver bay he is silver bay roan. I think I have a good chance for a silver baby. Lol


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome!! And great pair. I'm sure you do have a high chance for silver  . I'm guessing 5-6 weeks.


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2015)

You can post pictures as often as you want, but at least every few days, please. We LOVE pictures, so no one will ever complain seeing you beauties!!

Handsome daddy and momma, so should be a little beauty!


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Mar 29, 2015)

I will try to post new pictures on Wednesdays and Sunday's.

Thank you everyone


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 4, 2015)

Sorry I didn't post on Wednesday like I said. Lol. Got busy then the weather turned bad.

I don't see any changes myself. Maybe a little wider.

Dianne


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 4, 2015)

I see changes!!! Very puffy lady bits, udders also look different, and her belly is lower! But don't take my word for it lol


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2015)

She looks great, but certainly has a ways to go. Baby still riding sideways, and she'll need to loosen up and do some nice elongating to let baby out. Her udder appears a bit different, so if it really starting, you have 3-6 weeks to go. My mares usually took only 3-4 weeks to fill --- those that were nice enough to grow an udder -- but some don't. We'll hope these are positive udder changes, as it's always fun to have many different things to help us tell she's nearing foaling.

She is doing just fine!!


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 8, 2015)

Today's pictures. She is not one that wants to stand still. Lol. Always moving.

I am trying not to dwell on all this as its gonna seem forever to have the baby. But the excitement is starting. Lol

Dianne


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 8, 2015)

She is looking great and all that wait will seem like nothing once baby is safely on the ground





Wishing you all the best for a safe foaling when the time comes


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2015)

She's looking great, and he's right....once baby is safely on the ground, we happily forget all the waiting and worrying we do. There is nothing like baby snuffles to make you completely forget how long it seemed to take!


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 8, 2015)

I worked on a goat farm. Some of those mommas would present huge udders and make us wait what seemed like two months. Would drive me crazy. Lol. Have not been around two many mares but I have delivered thousands of goat kids. The waiting always kills me



This will be the first baby born on this farm so we are all very excited.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 8, 2015)

Diane is totally right, once they are here its like a flash light clicking


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 12, 2015)

The beast will not stand still. Lol. Best pictures I could get. Looks like her bag is filling in more but other than that I didn't see much different. Yesterday she got real friendly, she's normal a friendly mare but doesn't leave nice pasture grass to come get some scritchens and scratches. She about knocked my husband into the creek, was very funny. Lol

Dianne


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2015)

Those character changes are what we look for as she moves forward. She's quite beautiful and doing good!!


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 12, 2015)

I bred her for my own self. I am hoping for a future driving horse. The mare is fast and can't stand still to save her life and the stallion could care less what is going on around him and his favorite gait is take a nap. Lol. I am hoping to get some of the mares speed but the easy nature of the stallion. It will probably end up just like it's mother. Lol my luck


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 12, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 13, 2015)

"His favorite gait is take a nap."

I was eating a bowl of cereal and choked when I read this!! ( insert rolling on floor emoji here)

Thanks for the laugh.....and the motivation to deep clean the dining room. ;-)


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 13, 2015)

Your welcome






The sad part is that it's true. I tried to type out a good story on him but I am not a story teller lol. Last year the farmer beside us thought he was dead cause he was planting his field and running his tractor within about 15 feet of our fence. Cooper was sleeping on the other side of the fence about 10 feet in and never moved or twitched an ear when that big tractor came close. Lol I had to yell his name several times before he finally lifted his head and looked at us, reassuring the farmer that he wasn't dead after all. Lol.

I bought him to show but when he's napping in the ring while the other stallions are prancing around showing off it doesn't go over to well. Lol. Occasionally he shows me that firey stallion side but it lasts all of 2.7 seconds. Lol


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 16, 2015)

Today's pictures. Either I was able to finally get a really good picture or her sides are swelled out a little farther. Lol. I think her bag has changed some but the lady parts are still the same I think.

Anyone else see differences? I am thinking May?

In her side shot you can really see her face, if anyone is wondering, she lost an eye when she was younger and it weeps alot. Doesn't affect her much, she's a terrific cart horse


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 16, 2015)

Lol. I just looked back at the other pictures and defiantly see a difference in her udder.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes!!! Udder is filling well. I hope she doesn't make you wait long


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you Ikblazin.

I hope she doesn't either. Lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 16, 2015)

Udder is looking great



Definite progress


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you Ryan.

My mother was a military brat. She lived in Jelong ( I probably spelled that wrong) for a few years, that's were she took her first horseback riding lessons. She tried to remember those lessons when she taught me to ride. Lol. She had me posting in a western saddle. We didn't know to much. Lol. Anyway, she really misses Australia and it's her biggest wish to be able to go back some day.


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2015)

Udder is growing nicely, and looks as if the elongation/loosening up is beginning as well. Looking good!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh cool yes Geelong is about an hours drive from me over the otherside of Port Phillip Bay. Lovely place. Hope you come and visit some day. Id love to visit the USA and hope too in the next few years (once the mortgage is paid off a little more)


----------



## Kim P (Apr 17, 2015)

Well Ryan we are now up to 3 people wanting to vacation in Australia. That would be me, my oldest son and my youngest son's girlfriend. All the others want to go back to the Bahamas or on a Disney cruise! We may get everyone to agree in a couple more years. Lol. My youngest son said that he is scared to come there bc y'all grow everything big and dangerous. He is an outdoors person and is scared of your insects and snakes and whatever else he does not know about! Lol


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 17, 2015)

Lol!!! Kim you go there pics are necessary





Ryan were do you plan on going in the u.s.? Iv always wanted to ride full speed on a camel lol. So I'd vacation to a place that could knock that off my list. Ohhhhh iv always wanted to see Wyoming and Montana. And Oregon. I like the mossy forests in Oregon. So pretty


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 26, 2015)

Took my camera to the barn this morning to take pictures so you guys could help me guess " how much longer" well to my great suprise I found this



Little filly.


----------



## Brody (Apr 26, 2015)

Congrats! It looks like she is a replica of her mom!


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 26, 2015)

I let them out into the field since it's warmer outside than in the barn. I just can't quit watching them. Lol


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 26, 2015)

Lol congrats!! Great "update" lol


----------



## chandab (Apr 26, 2015)

lkblazin said:


> Lol!!! Kim you go there pics are necessary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the sticks, but if you make it to Montana, stop in and say hi.

Congrats! Very cute.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll definitely need to get in touch if I ever do. Seems like I only ever really make it to Wisconsin. Something's Minnesota. We visit family up there


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh by the way, she never showed me any signs that she was ready. Last night at last check she was still tight everywhere, still a light pink color,her bag was still same as last pictures, baby was still sideways and she was acting perfectly normal. I thought I still had about two weeks. Lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 26, 2015)

Congratulations on the arrival of a gorgeous little filly


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 26, 2015)

Dianne Lyn said:


> Oh by the way, she never showed me any signs that she was ready. Last night at last check she was still tight everywhere, still a light pink color,her bag was still same as last pictures, baby was still sideways and she was acting perfectly normal. I thought I still had about two weeks. Lol


Interesting. Now I feel like I need to keep a closer eye on mine. Well I'm off to go Check on them now



..lol I doubt I'll be lucky enough to find a new baby though.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice filly - congrats!! Is she a minimal Tobiano (looks like white in her tail?)? Might just be part of her foal coloring - I have had several Arab bays and know that one was born w/ lighter coloring in her tail on both sides that grew in later as solid black (not a rabicano or a sabino).

**********

Montana is worth the visit, but I'm partial and I miss that state (deep snow, bitter cold and all). I spent 5 months in Wolf Point and 2 years between Cut Bank and Shelby (short but very sweet!). Liked going thru Glacier National Park! My sister lived in MT for years and attended school in Missoula. Mom still lives about 9 miles out of Shelby and makes the 96 mile one way drive to Great Falls for major shopping/Dr visits on the Air Force base.

I've never been on the west coast nor up in the New England states (at all)... A part of me would love to do a run up the Eastern Seaboard, though I'm not a "sea person" either. Mostly in or thru the mid-western states & lower southern states. Loved living between Denver and Colorado Springs (different areas - 10 years).

Liked Germany not so into Asian countries/culture. Doesn't look like I will make it to Oz (is that a correct nickname, Ryan?) or NZ either... May have the chance in the next few years to make it to Scotland/Ireland as middle daughter, Madira, is applying for graduate school in Scotland. Larry and I married in Roskilde, Denmark and I'd love to go back! Missed the opportunity to go to the Welsh show in Wales - was disappointing not to be able to take leave when it occurred. Would like to visit the Isle of Skye (part of why we named our 1st daughter - Skye). Have never wanted to visit Africa... LOL.


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2015)

HA!!!! I just love these sneaky mares!! This was a fabulous find -- so pretty and just perfect!! Now your job is to keep us filled with pictures as this precious little one grows!!!

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!!


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you everyone.





Her sire is a silver bay roan who's out of a pinto ( I forget but I think he was a bay pinto) his dam is a chestnut roan. On his dams side she is a silver bay,I am not sure what she is out of. I will have to get her papers out tomorrow and see what I can find. Guessing only time will tell what her true color is gonna be. Doesn't the roan show up later?? That's what I was thinking anyway


----------



## Kim P (Apr 26, 2015)

Precious! Wonderful surprise!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2015)

I've learned this year that the roan shows up after the first foal coat is shed. Not sure why or how that works, but it was interesting learning, LOL.

I do see that in our ONE roan mares' foals (however - there is also a grey gene involved in those foals' sires, so...it's REALLY confusing!). If she is not pregnant, will be breeding her when she comes into heat - want a bay roan pinto foal.

Too funny story about Cooper! LOVE it.

I have two ponies that are blind in their left eye. One went that way with fibroid development with age (talking with a vet now to see if it's tied into silver dapple coloring - but seems would have happened a lot earlier if that was the case. She's 24 this year), the gelding had an eye injury when he was a yearling and the eye slowly lost fluid until his eyesight is now gone and eye is flat. Bit rides and drives and seems to do ok since losing full sight in that eye. Ranger has been spooky since our move here, but will be working with him more and starting to drive him this summer. He'd make a nice riding "mini", too, as he's a pretty stout 38" tall boy... when muscled/conditioned, I expect he'll be pretty close to 400 #s.


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 27, 2015)

From what I understand, she lost her eye due to an accident when she was 1 or 1 1/2 years of age. It doesn't affect her driving abilities but baby is giving her a hard time by hiding on that side. It's funny and yet not funny when mom has to circle to find her. Lol

I will find those papers later to see what colors are all involved.


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 27, 2015)

Poppy ( for now ) 1 day old. I love love those little whiskers. Lol.

Mom is being a great mommy. I am proud of them and oh so tickled to death. Lol


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 27, 2015)

So papers don't tell you much but here is what I have. On sires side he is a silver bay roan out of a black pinto and a red roan. The black pinto is out of a black pinto and a sorrel pinto. The red roan doesn't list the parents colors but she is out of Little Kings Cisco Supreme. That should be easy enough to find. Lol

On baby's bottom side (dam) she is a silver bay out of a bay roan and a sorrel. The bay roan is out of a grey pinto and a dark grey. The sorrel is out of a sorrel pinto and a chestnut. Anyway that's the colors listed on the registration papers. Of cocourse I am sure these are not DNA tested colors listed. LOL


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 28, 2015)

Okay I couldn't find Little Kings Cisco Supreme. Anyone know him?


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 28, 2015)

I have terrible news. We lost the little filly last night. I think Ally stepped on her. I had noticed at night Ally tended to bump into things and with only one eye, I am sure it's hard for her to see at night.

Now I am debating on if I should ever breed her again. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated. Oh, my barn has no electric so I can't just leave a light on.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh my goodness!! I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you summer time.


----------



## chandab (Apr 28, 2015)

Rats, that's really a shame; so sorry for your loss. I was going to mention it yesterday, but didn't since she has sight in one eye; like with totally blind mares, bell the foal so she can keep track of it by sound. [i know of a couple foals born blind, and the mare was belled so the foal could find the mare.]


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm so sorry. I hope your made isn't too restless.


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you Chanda and Rebecca. Now I am trying to decide if I want to do this again next year. I might be able to fix up a stall close to the house and run electric to it so I can leave a night light on or I can leave them out in the pasture instead of stalling or I can just not breed her. I have a lot to think about and would love to hear everyone's opinions. Thank you


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry to read this. I don't know what to advise. If you can fix up something close where she could see during the night time, it might work for you, and she did have a little beauty. But whatever you decide, we're here to support you!


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you Diane.

I am feeling so cheated right now, first I miss the birth then I only had two days with her. Two days to fall madly deeply in love. Well that only took a few minutes actually. I will survive this and life goes on. But right now I just want to cry and yell why why why. I will be okay and have better attitude after a good night's sleep. Thank you all for caring.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 28, 2015)

If you breed her again, try putting a bell on the foal. We have a mare that is blind in one eye and going blind in the other. When we asked about breeding her, several people mentioned bells.

Sorryy for your loss


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 28, 2015)

And you have a right to every one of those feelings... Getting rest and sleep usually always helps to feel a little better, I hope you get a good nights sleep.


----------



## KLM (Apr 28, 2015)

So sorry about the loss of your foal. It is so discouraging to wait all year for their arrival then to have something go horribly wrong. {{hugs}}


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone.

The bell is a good idea except, I am thinking (from how I found the filly and her condition) that the filly was laying down sleeping when the accident occured, therefore a bell would not ring alerting the mare to her whereabouts. I closed the barn up so that the other animals (pigs, goats and horses) wouldn't be able to bother her which makes the barn pitch black. I never even thought about it but awhile back I noticed she would run into things after dark, things I could still see. When that barn is closed I can't see my hand in front of my face. We have solar lights but they don't last all night. If I do this again I am going to make a stall close to the house so I can have a light in it just for her. My next question would be when could I safely separate her from the herd without her getting upset causing her to abort. Oh my, just to much to think about but it's keeping my mind somewhat off of my heartache.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2015)

We'll we're here to support your decision, and it sounds like you're coming up with a plan! As to separating her from the herd, during her last trimester, when her pregnancy is well established, you could start bringing her in to get adjusted to her new stall. It could be in the daytime, so she learns the area, and then little by little increase her time as she gets more comfortable with her stall surroundings.

Remember, there are many make-shift things you can do to give her a safe place to give birth and bond with her little one, so if you decide to try again, we're all here for you!! I'm sure many will have ideas on how to give her a safe place with some light to help her the next time.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 28, 2015)

So sorry to read this , Take care Dianne, sending best wishes


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2015)

So very sorry to hear about your tragic loss - is your little mare ok? I think your idea of a nearby stall and a light would be the answer if you decide to breed again - and no reason why you shouldn't in my opinion.

Sending ((((HUGS)))) to you and your little mare.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm very very sorry for your lost



, if you are looking for a cheap way to have light at night in your barn get 1-2 solar panel with Led lamp attached to it , i paid mine 45$ and the light stays on all night and the solar panel charges well even in cloudy days. I never had any issue with it for the last years even when the temperature where -30 celcius all winter long here in quebec.


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and thoughts.

Mane and Tail... I do have solar lights but after a day of good strong sun it stays on till only about 2 or 3 in the morning. I talked with my husband about all of this when he got home last night but he had hurt his back so really wasn't paying attention, but I think we have decided to try with her again and figure out a "night light" for her. I really feel this was all accidental because of her problem with night vision. The stall was also a smaller stall because the larger foaling stall flooded from all the rain we have had and was still very wet. So for next year, light and kick large racking horse out of her stall if necessary. Lol. She won't like that very much cause she really likes her stall (11×24).

Again, thank you all for caring.

Keep suggestions coming, I listen to all and mix and match for my situation. Especially if you have solar lights, brand names and where to look for them.


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 29, 2015)

PS. Are there any secrets out there to help the mare along with drying up besides take grain away?


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 29, 2015)

(btw sorry for my english hope you understand me) ... for the solar light if you want it to last longer you could switch to a solar panel that charge a batterie for boats they stay charged way longer than car batterie , if you have the type of solar panel with batteries included ( AA type ) in it well you can just change them they may be worn. If you have experience with mechanic and electricity you can get a small used wind mill or someting like that with a car alternator from a junkyard and use it to charge the batterie this works well if there is wind in your area. Or you dig and run and electric cable (expensive)


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 29, 2015)

The expense of the cable is what is keeping us without electric. We can't just run it to the barn, there is a built up railroad track between the house and the barn which really sucks!

I have looked into solar panels but I can't wrap my mind around it for some reason, I need someone in person to explain and show me so I can understand what I need. Seems you just can't go buy any old panel and hook it up. Lol. I am trying to figure out how many panels I need to run what I want and that includes a big barn fan. When they start talking watts and such and having to break it down and blah blah blah that's about all I can comprehend. Lol


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2015)

She'll be uncomfortable for a little bit, but with no nursing going on, she'll dry up on her own. I would still give her a small ration of grain, it won't hurt her, and just give her time. Nature will dry her up on her own.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow, I was wrapped up in Vicki's pony's birth and didn't see this. SOOO sorry this happened.

UGH - by any chance are you having the foal checked out? there are other things at that age that can be "wrong"... and might not have anything to do w/ your mare stepping on her. If you have already buried her, don't worry over much.

Ultimately what you do is your decision. I can't say one way or the other. I would think that belling the foal would work well... ?

Again, sorry to hear of this and hope you take care.


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Diane, I am used to dealing with dairy goats and we always took them off grain and grass and just fed them hay, it helped dry them off a little quicker so I figured it wouldn't hurt to do the same with her. Trust me, she is no where near skinny. Lol. I do throw in a handful for her so she doesn't feel left out but she usually gets about a pound and a half of grain. Thank you again for all your help and kind words.

Paula, thank you. No I did not have a necropsy done. An hour before I put them up I have her on video running ahead of momma and tryin to buck and play. I think this was a very healthy filly. So I am going with accidental death (I won't go into details cause some people just wouldn't want to hear them) and didn't feel the need to go thru all that.

Again,

Diane and Paula, thank you. I appreciate your opinions and your kind words.


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Paula,

I was just reading your list of horse's and your Buckeye WCF Classical Wizard caught my eye. This mare is an own daughter of Buckeye WCF Stainless Steel. Are they realated?


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2015)

Cutting it back is just fine, and I love that she's not "skinny" -- you had me laughing!


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 30, 2015)

Diane,

I was looking at her today from top and side, she has her girly figure back. But if you look at her from behind she still looks pregnant. Lol. Course when she looks at her self in the mirror she sees skin and bones and demands food cause she thinks she's starving to death. Lol

She's not looking or calling for her baby anymore but for about a minute yesterday she chased my poodle around trying to sniff her, I think she was trying to see if I brought her baby back to her. Made me cry again.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 30, 2015)

Dianne Lyn said:


> Diane,
> 
> I was looking at her today from top and side, she has her girly figure back. But if you look at her from behind she still looks pregnant. Lol. Course when she looks at her self in the mirror she sees skin and bones and demands food cause she thinks she's starving to death. Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 30, 2015)

Dianne Lyn said:


> Paula,
> 
> I was just reading your list of horse's and your Buckeye WCF Classical Wizard caught my eye. This mare is an own daughter of Buckeye WCF Stainless Steel. Are they realated?


I don't know "Steel's" pedigree? Could be. Les & Getitia bred several different lines of ponies and mini's. I have 3 - Wizard, 'Clipse & Cheri are all sired by Graham's Little King Lee. I had another mare that was also sired by him, but she & I didn't get along and when the opportunity came to get her to someone who did well w/ her, well, 'Clipse came home in her place, LOL.

Wizard is out of an Arenosa bred mare.


----------



## Dianne Lyn (May 1, 2015)

Paula,

Steel is out of Michigan's Man of Steel (HOF) and Van-Lo's Tiny Tina.

I just seen a picture of I think I just seen pictures of Little King Lee, if it was, he is gorrrrrrgeeeeeeeeoouuussssss! Lol


----------

